# Searchable Podcast Directory



## gustywinds (Feb 9, 2006)

You know how iTunes has one-click subscribe? I think having a similar feature within the Podcaster interface, a searchable directory of podcast feeds, with one-click subscriptions.

Using the remote to put in each letter of a feed url is very time consuming, it would be cool if Tivo presented the information like they when you type in show names, and it narrows down the display of items. 

Ya know, like when you're looking for programs to record via Wishlist? You use the remote to enter letters, the right side displays a narrowing list of matches. Having this same feature for Podcaster would be an ideal way to bump-up the podcasting audiences. 

I think right now, it's still a bit too cumbersome for most to add feeds easily and quickly.

Overall, I'm THRILLED Tivo has the ability to add podcasts, just hope it gets simpler.


----------

